# Now this is a THEATER renovation !



## XEagleDriver (Apr 15, 2010)

All,
Not a home theater, but aspirational none the less: 
*Brooklyn's King Theater* 
"After a two-year, $95 million renovation, every detail from its jazz age 1929 incarnation has come to life amid computerized sound and LED lighting" also has great pics of the restored showcase in the article.
Additional link to the theater's *history* page

Cheers,
XEagleDriver


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

How cool is that? I would like a minaturized version for my home theater. I would only need to start making alot more money and find someone who know how to do the work


----------

